# [SOLVED] Strange problem, wlan0 up justwith AC adapter

## farias

Hello,

I had a surprise today, i was booting my gentoo without AC and the device wlan0 cant be activated!

# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

But if i connect the adapter i dont have any problem.

Some help here please!Last edited by farias on Sun Jun 27, 2010 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

best guess: bios/power manager turned your wireless NIC off to conserve battery.

find the key or key combination needed to turn it back on.

----------

## farias

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> best guess: bios/power manager turned your wireless NIC off to conserve battery.
> 
> find the key or key combination needed to turn it back on.

 

But where? any suggestion?

----------

## DONAHUE

user's manual?

make and model of your machine?

----------

## farias

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> user's manual?
> 
> make and model of your machine?

 

i think that is a problem of ON AC events of gentoo but i dont know where i have to look, i dont have any experience.

#on_ac_power

Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.UPower was not provided by any .service files

Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power was not provided by any .service files

----------

## DONAHUE

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318209

i would try dbus devicekit consolekit policykit hal udev in USE=" in /etc/make.conf

add =sys-apps/devicekit-003 ~amd64 or ~x86 (depends on your arch) to /etc/package.keywords

emerge dbus hal udev devicekit devicekit-power devicekit-disks sys-power/pm-utils ys-power/pm-quirks sys-power/acpid

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add udev-postmount default

and follow the guide

disclaimer: no personal experience with power management

----------

## farias

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318209
> 
> i would try dbus devicekit consolekit policykit hal udev in USE=" in /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

That solve everything, thanks!

sending this message without ac hehe

----------

## DONAHUE

good work!!

edit title if your first post to add [Solved] pls.

----------

